# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Lacy Bathrobe & Slipper Sox



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Fashion Doll Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker  Ladyfingers
January, 2013


LACY SUMMER ROBE (No Seams to Sew!) 

#2 and #3 double pointed needles
#8 or #10 circular needle - optional
1 oz. fingering yarn
4 markers 

With #2 needles, cast on 20 sts. Knit for 5 rows.
Place markers:
Knit 3, Purl 1, Place Marker (PM), Purl 2, PM, Purl 8, PM, Purl 2, PM, Purl 1, Knit 3.
Knit across, increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (To increase, knit in front and back of same stitch). 
Knit 3, Purl across, slipping markers, to last 3 stitches, Knit 3.
On every knit and purl row, keep the first and last 3 stitches in KNIT (garter stitch)  for front border of robe  from start to finish.
Continue to increase in this manner until stitches are divided, as follows:
11 right front, marker, 16 sleeve, marker, 22 back, marker, 16 sleeve, marker, 11 left front. 
Purl 11, SM, KNIT 16, SM, Purl 22, SM, KNIT 16, SM, Purl 11. 76 sts.
Change to #5 needles.
Sleeves:
Knit 11, remove marker, bind off next 16 sleeve sts, remove marker, K22, remove marker, bind off next 16 sleeve sts, remove marker, knit 11. 44 sts.
Knit 3, KNIT across, KNIT 2 sts together at underarm, continue knitting across to second underarm, KNIT 2 sts together, KNIT to last 3 sts, Knit 3. (This will attach the back of garment to the two front pieces). 42 sts.
Knit 1 row. 
Next row: K3, K1, YO, K2 tog, YO, K2 tog, across to last 3 sts, K3. (This yarn over row is made for the sash to weave through and tie in front of robe.)
Knit 2 rows. 
Change to #5
Knit 3, knit across, increasing in each stitch, to last 3 sts, K3. 78 sts. (See Option).

Option: If using #8 or #10 circular needle, Knit 3, knit across increasing in front and back of each stitch. 114 sts. 
Knit 3, purl to last three stitches, Knit 3.
(This will give a fuller skirt with larger open lacy areas.)

Skirt Pattern:
Row 1: K3, K1, YO, K2 tog, YO, K2 tog, YO, K2 tog across row to last 3 sts, K3.
Row 2: K3, K1, YO, K2 tog, YO, K2 tog, YO, K2 tog across row to last 3 sts, K3.
Work in skirt pattern for 16 rows.
Note: When working this pattern you will note that there is a wider area for the YO, then two stitches close together for the K2tog, then a wider space for YO, etc. Always remember to begin and end each row with Knit 3 border stitches,K1, then begin the YO, K2tog, and always end the row with K1,K3 border stitches. 

Change to #5, #8 or #10 needles. Work in skirt pattern for 6 inches. Skirt should be at or near dolls ankles.
Try bathrobe on doll with opening in the front  check to see of skirt is at ankles. If not, keep working in skirt pattern until desired length.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Weave in all ends.

Tie for Robe:
With crochet hook, make a simple chain of 65 sts. Knot both ends of chain securely. Go to top of robe where first YO row appears. With darning needle, thread chain through these YO spaces, leaving a long chain on each side of robe opening. When the doll is wearing the robe, pull chain to fit tightly around her body, tie a small bow and allow the two strands to flow down the front of the robe. 

SLIPPER SOCKS

#2 double pointed needles	
½ oz. fingering yarn to match robe

Make 2:

Cast on 14 sts. Knit in garter stitch for 8 rows.
K1, K2tog, knit to last three sts, K2tog, K1. 12 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Work Stockinette Stitch for 4 rows.
Heel: 
Row 1: K2 tog, K to last 2 sts, K2tog
Row 2: P2 tog, P to last 2 sts, P2 tog
Foot: Work in Stockinette Stitch for 6 rows.
Cut yarn, leaving a 10 inch strand to sew back seam. With darning needle, draw through stitches remaining on needle. Pull up tightly, knot securely. Sew back seam. Turn down top cuff.

Reminder: These tiny slippers are easy to lose  make sure they are tucked into bodice of robe when not being worn by the doll.

Note: The yellow bathrobe was knit with added sleeves (instead of capped sleeves), ending with ribbing and turned up cuffs.

Note: The rose colored dress next to the turquoise bathrobe is the same pattern as the robe, but knit only to dress length, then the center front seam was sewn, instead of leaving it open. The only seam to sew is the center front seam !


----------



## macdonaldgail (Oct 15, 2011)

Absolutely Adorable.
Thanks,Elaine.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Elaine. Beautiful


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Awesome Elaine. I hope you don't mind my editing out the dresses so that I could post a pic of the turquoise robe and slippers near the top of page. I've included the original photo on last page along with the Yellow Robe, Turquoise Robe-etc.

Here it is in PDF Format.

I wonder if I can use the afghan stitch which looks like the other side of knitting for a doll dress.
I am going to attempt it as I crochet, and don't hand knit that well at all.

Rhyanna


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

do you have 2 use double pointed needles for the slippers???


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So pretty! I used to love playing with my Barbie dolls!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just showed these to my DH and he said...pretty spectacular! Elaine you are just the most wonderful doll clothis designer!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks so much. My granddaughter will love these for her Barbies


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Love it - thank you Elaine!!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Rhyanna - Thanks for your awesome help!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Love it - thank you Elaine!!
Bravo..


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful! I haven't tried making Barbie clothes but this will certainly be the first I try. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## m1arnie (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you- I have been knitting for my GD's Barbie and Bratz dolls - these are lovely.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love your patterns, Thank you so much for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thankyou Ladyfingers, my 6 year old granddaughter is here today, she saw the photos and OOOhhh....the garments, the best possible praise you could ever get. She also asked if Granny (that's me) would please, please make them for her Barbies


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you the Ladyfingers who has patterns for American Girl dolls for knitting? I have a friend that is knitting for her GD who just got a doll for Christmas and would like some pattern ideas. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Spider:

Yep! That's me - Ladyfingers - patterns for AG dolls, Barbie and the tiny "itty bitty" baby dolls.

Have your friend send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

I'll send her the 3 AG doll knitting handouts - with lots of patterns, and the one Barbie handout.

You can also go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers" or "Ladyfingers - Barbie doll clothes" and long lists will open. Patterns with photos will open under the sub-heading "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials".

A member has provided a PDF Download button, located in the middle of her comments for EACH pattern. Click on the button to open a nice copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

Once you have the list open you can also click on EACH title opposite the sub-heading "Pictures". This is where I have posted over 200 photos of AG dolls, Barbie, and tiny baby dolls wearing knitted outfits. These photos will match up with the outfits in the various handouts. 

If your friend is looking for some pattern ideas, you may want to show her these pictures - there is quite a variety posted here.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information. I sent my friend an e-mail with your e-mail address. Hope she contacts you. Wish I could knit like you do.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you ladyfingers. beautiful as always


----------



## DeliaM (Jan 9, 2013)

This is my sort of pattern. I hate stitching up projects!!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

hi spider
send me your email and I will send you the patterns of Lady finger's a.k.a. Elaine that I have in pdf format.

Also, if you keep a watch on the pattern section, Elaine will type in her patterns in a topic and within that topic will be a response from me plus the pattern in a pdf format thereby making it easier to download.

To get you started here a few.

Rhyanna


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks so much but I followed your previous instructions and found your patterns and e-mailed the information to my friend. This is such a wonderful place to get help from fellow knitters and crocheters.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Are you the Ladyfingers who has patterns for American Girl dolls for knitting? I have a friend that is knitting for her GD who just got a doll for Christmas and would like some pattern ideas. Thanks for any help.


How do we get the pattern for your Barbie outfits? I looked in "Search" with your name but saw only great photos.

My grandchildren would love to expand their Barbie wardrobe


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To get the 3 AG doll knitting handouts - with lots of patterns, plus the one Barbie handout, also with lots of patterns - send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

I'll send the handouts via reply e-mail ASAP.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thanks again, Elaine and Rhyanna. More beautiful patterns to add to my notebook ( a 3-incher that is 3/4 full of nothing but your patterns. I hope I live long enough and can afford enough yarn to make even one of each of your patterns. lol


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Ladyfingers------Have been delighted with all of your patterns. I'm making this Barbie robe & wondered what you suggest under it? I've looked through most of your patterns & can't come up with anything.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Rita

I think she does have a basic dress pattern that can be turned into a nightgown, as well as a pattern to turn into pajamas to wear under the robe.

Here's a suggestion, why not use the Bed Doll Dress for a nightgown, just change the flare of the skirt to less flare.
And the pants, as pj bottoms, and sweater as a top. 
Also, I believe instead of going up high like it says on the boots, stop the pattern after a few rows for the ankles for slippers? 

These are just suggestions. 


Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Rita:

I think the Sheath dress with tiny straps would make a very nice nightie for Barbie - she's not a little girl, so a little cleavage wont' hurt. After you complete the straps and the underarm area - knit across INCREASING in every other stitch to give the nightie some fullness. Knit a shortie nightie down to the top of her thighs (with a pair of panties underneath), or a 3/4 gown down to her knees, or even a long nightie down to her toes.

I will be posting a pattern for a Barbie Shortie Nightie very soon. In the meantime, this should help.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, Elaine & you sure make my knitting doll clothes a joy to do....my grand daughter loves to go through the patterns & then my "stash" to pick out yarn. I can't believe I missed a couple of Elaine's Barbie patterns but just finished printing them. I have separate binders for Barbie & AG patterns. Many thanks.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Elaine,
You are so nice to share your talents with all of us. You already know that I love all of your patterns & I'm surprise myself when I do a little variation or put couple patterns together for an outfit as I'm a person that can do anything with a pattern but never thought I had a creative bone (maybe I should say "tiny" one)
Take care


----------



## castelyn (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you so much.

Regards Yvonne


----------

